# O. B. Bolton Mill Engine



## ned100 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello all,

I have just completed this horizontal mill engine, beginning with unmachined castings.

It is presently only running on air, as I continue to search for plans for a suitable boiler for this size engine. 1 1/2" bore.

Will post a video soon.

A few photographs here


----------



## prof65 (Jan 22, 2013)

Great work ned, it looks like a real engine. Love your attention to details.

Roberto


----------



## metalmad (Jan 22, 2013)

It is a real Engine 
just a small one
Top job 
Pete


----------



## gus (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Ned,
Very well done. Please post video when you run with compressed air.
Will take lotsa steam to move.


----------



## ned100 (Jan 23, 2013)

gus said:


> Hi Ned,
> Very well done. Please post video when you run with compressed air.
> Will take lotsa steam to move.


 
Thanks to those who have made encouraging  comments.

Here it is running on 10 PSI compressed air.

I am still having difficulty in locating plans for a suitable boiler to run this engine on.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMYLlfHXN_0[/ame]


----------



## Rickl (Jan 23, 2013)

G'day Ned,  A beautiful engine.  Thanks for sharing it.

Rickl


----------



## gus (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Ned,
Runs like the real engines I saw at a steam operated sawmill in our neighbourhood in 1950s. Thats gone,
May I suggest asking EJ Winter for some advice. I bought plans for the B6-3 Colonial-Type Bolier which is Meth
powered. Using Butane/Propane gas may give enough steam.


----------

